# Dove toys?



## Seijun (Apr 14, 2010)

I have read about toys for pigeons, but what about doves? So far mine hasn't seemed very interested in playing with anything other tissues (pecking at them). I think I might go to Petco tomorrow and look for some real bird toys that might interest her.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

None of my doves has ever played with any toys and I've had them for years. The only thing they seemed interested in is paper strips to build a nest and tissues, anything that would be good nesting material. They don't actually play with them but they are bulding nests. Try a mirror, that might interest some male doves, but they will also coo a lot while looking in it.
They enjoy baths too.

Reti


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

I've found my pigeons and doves love jewelry. I hang old earrings that look secure by their perch . Some also like colored plastic beads- too large to eat and strung on wire. Hope that helps.


----------



## Seijun (Apr 14, 2010)

She has a mirror but I don't think she pays a lot of attention to it. Maybe I'll just tie a tissue next to her perch!

Oh, I forgot! She loves playing with the cord that goes up to my headphones, because there are some little plastic pieces on it that slide up and down. She tries to eat them :/ So maybe she would like the large bead-on-a-string idea. I will try that too.


----------



## Jeannine (Sep 10, 2010)

I have a few old parrot toys in with my more aggressive boy doves...they peck at the beads every now and then. The pigeon ignores it.

You could make some toys with plastic pony beads and wood pieces.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

mine like to shred paper towels... go figure...lol...


----------



## EgypSwiftLady (Jan 14, 2008)

We purchase baby toys at the dollar store for our house pigeons & doves.

We use hay, straw & long pine needles scattered around the flight for the loft birds, they love to fly out & collect what they want for their nest. Its fun watching them keep busy flying in /out of the loft with their beaks full of material.


----------

